# Quality E&M Auditor - FT (may consider PT)



## Maureen Kielian (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you looking for freedom and flexibility?
Do you have the skill sets to match our needs?
Everything after that is easy. 
REMOTE POSITION

Looking for a FT (may consider PT) E&M Coding and Documentation Quality Auditor, experienced in E&M coding for a Level 1 Trauma Center (ED), and Urgent Care Centers.

1.  Helpful to have experience in the following systems: Cerner, First Net, Lynx, and/or Care Cloud systems.
2.  Must have additional background in health information operations.
3.  Remote and very flexible.
4.  Presentation and education skills

Please send your resume to: 
datanetresources@aol.com
Place the appropriate subject title:  PT EM Coding and Documentation Quality Auditor

Looking forward to hearing from qualified candidates, who also want to change their lifestyle.


----------



## hedyn (Aug 29, 2014)

*E&M Auditing remote position*

Hi,

Could you tell me if this is an open position? 

With Regards, 

Hedy Noakhtar, CPC, MIT
hedyn@cox.net
760-754-8809


----------

